# Canon 7D II  It's here for pre order @ B&H



## DarkShadow (Sep 15, 2014)

They went with the 20.2  dual pixel 65 point all cross type @ 10 FPS and 31 Raw shots,very nice buffer. It looks like a real beast on paper but I am curious on DR and noise. Its only $1799.00 body only. Canon 7D Mark II EOS DSLR Camera (Canon 7D Mark II Body) 9128B002 B&H Photo


----------



## runnah (Sep 15, 2014)

I ordered 5!

I will beinterested to see example of this "new sensor tech" they are shouting about.


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 15, 2014)

On paper at least it looks fairly impressive, I'd be interested in seeing how it does in low light situations.  Also seems like kind of a strange price point for an APS-C.  Will be interesting to see how it sells.


----------

